# Enneagram Type distribution - (dubious) stats



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Apparently I have too much free time at work 

Methodology:
Well, I know it's a roundabout, crude and not fully reliable way to do this, but since there's little to none data on E-type distribution, I took the PerC Enneagram-MBTI correlation stats from the sticky thread and MBTI type distribution and multiplied by each other. Of course, it doesn't take PerC mistypes into account, but I don't think there's a more reliable way to determine that (tests are even less accurate IMO).

Sources:
MBTI type distribution - myersbriggs.org
Enneagram Type and MBTI Type Compared - sticky

[HR][/HR]
OK, it won't surprise anyone I guess... *the most common E-type is Type 6*. As it seems, *the least common E-type is Type 8*.


*Type distribution derived from my data looks as follows:*



Type 616.64%Type 215.60%Type 513.17%Type 412.18%Type 711.97%Type 910.17%Type 38.49%Type 16.99%Type 84.69%

*
The most common MBTI types for each E-type:*
(MBTI distribution taken into account; for example, according to the sticky, 20% of ESFPs are 2s, and 39% of ENFJs are 2s, yet ESFP seems to be way more common IRL, so there are actually more ESFP 2s than ENFJ 2s, or so it seems).

*Type 1** - ISTJ, ESTJ, ISFJ
Type 2 - ESFJ, ISFJ, ESFP
Type 3 - ESTJ, ESFJ, ESFP
Type 4 - ISFP, INFP, ENFP
Type 5 - ISTJ, ISTP, INTP
Type 6 - ISTJ, ISFJ, ESFJ
Type 7 - ENFP, ESFP, ESTP
Type 8 - ESTJ, ENTJ, ESTP
Type 9 - ISFP, ISFJ, ESFP



The most common MBTI - Enneagram type combinations:

ESFJ 2 - 4.44%
ISTJ 6 - 4.00%
ISFJ 6 - 3.88%
ISFJ 2 - 3.88%
ENFP 7 - 2.60%
ISTJ 5 - 2.78%
ESFP 7 - 2.64%
ISTJ 1 - 2.47%
ISFP 4 - 2.47%
ISTP 5 - 2.38%
INTP 5 - 2.29%
ESTP 7 - 2.07%
ISFP 9 - 2.04%
ESFJ 6 - 2.02%


The least common MBTI - Enneagram type combinations:

ESTJ 4 - 0.000%
ESFP 5 - 0.000%
INFP 8 - 0.015%
INTJ 7 - 0.020%
INFJ 7 - 0.021%
INFJ 8 - 0.024%
ENTJ 2 - 0.030%
ENFP 1 - 0.032%
INTP 2 - 0.040%
ENTP 1 - 0.043%
INFJ 3 - 0.046%
INFJ 2 - 0.046%
INTP 8 - 0.046%
INFP 3 - 0.048%
INTP 1 - 0.050%*



[HR][/HR]
Also, *DISCLAIMER:

The data is by no means influenced by my own understanding or trying to make a type look "cool". I'm not sure if I even agree with some of the results. I would like to ask anyone not to use it excessively - this is not a proof of a type being more/less common, just my half-whimsical observation and spreadsheet magic.* Thank you 


(Please, please, tell me I'm _awesome_. cough*imagetype*cough).


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

:shocked:
Wow, this seems like it was a lot of work.

Interesting figures in any case. I especially liked the least common section.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

*The least common MBTI - Enneagram type combinations:

ESTJ 4 - 0.000%
ESFP 5 - 0.000%
INFP 8 - 0.015%
INTJ 7 - 0.020%
INFJ 7 - 0.021%
INFJ 8 - 0.024%
ENTJ 2 - 0.030%
ENFP 1 - 0.032% ←→ that one person is ME!!!  
ENTP 1 - 0.043%
INFJ 3 - 0.046%
INFJ 2 - 0.046%
INTP 8 - 0.046%
INFP 3 - 0.048%
INTP 1 - 0.050%*

ps. You're awesome. I would like to make out with you now but since I don't want to embarrass you, I won't ask. But I want you to know that you are on my mind a lot lately. Could it be love♥♥♥?


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

Darnit, ENTJ 7 didn't make the special snowflake list! :laughing: There is an ENTJ 2 there, though...come out, you mystical unicorn, I want to see what you are like.

Things that interested me:
-2 is the second most common type here! Yet, I snooped in the 2 forum and it's one of the least active. Either a bunch of 2s are inactive, or maybe 2s prefer the non-type-specific forums more?
-A lot more 4s and 5s than I'd expect to see in an "average" offline sample. Goes well with the fact that I see more NFs and NTs than average online, too.
-Way less 9s than I was expecting! I see a lot of 9s around here and the 9 forum is decently active...maybe we've had a surge of 9s since that chart was made. Or maybe 9s like to post a lot.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

> *INFJ 3 - 0.046%
> INFP 3 - 0.048%
> INTP 1 - 0.050%*


@_Krelian91_ @_KindOfBlue06_ @_koalaroo_

You people and your >0.05% special-ness. :laughing:

This is great, aconite!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Pleasantly surprised to see the INFP 4 combo not be part of the most common, for once :kitteh:


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Pleasantly surprised to see the INFP 4 combo not be part of the most common, for once :kitteh:


I like long legs (avatar) but I am afraid that I might run out of saliva too soon.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Lotan said:


> -2 is the second most common type here! Yet, I snooped in the 2 forum and it's one of the least active. Either a bunch of 2s are inactive, or maybe 2s prefer the non-type-specific forums more?


My theory is that most PerC 2s think they're 4s  Now seriously, maybe 2s just prefer to interact with people IRL? No idea.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> I like long legs (avatar) but I am afraid that I might run out of saliva too soon.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


>


She is so my type! ♥


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> She is so my type! ♥


Who isn't?


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

aconite said:


> Type 84.69%


Good thing. There can only be so much vengeance going around  It's nature's way of ensuring the survival of the species.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Is INFJ 2 really that rare? I did not expect that to be honest!




All in Twilight said:


> ps. You're awesome. I would like to make out with you now but since I don't want to embarrass you, I won't ask. But I want you to know that you are on my mind a lot lately. Could it be love♥♥♥?


I too agree that @aconite is awesome. :3
http://personalitycafe.com/entertai...ose-perc-member-give-hug-221.html#post3268148


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Inguz said:


> Is INFJ 2 really that rare? I did not expect that to be honest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fight to the Death it is. Pick up your sword and fight me! Aconite is mine! *throws glove in your face*

Just be careful please, I really like my pretty face so don't rough me up too much. Thank you.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> A fight to the Death it is. Pick up your sword and fight me! Aconite is mine! *throws glove in your face*
> 
> Just be careful please, I really like my pretty face so don't rough me up too much. Thank you.


I only fight people who actually stand a chance. I hope you'll understand but it's just a principle that I have.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Going to go cut my wrists now.


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

Inguz said:


> Is INFJ 2 really that rare? I did not expect that to be honest!


Didn't expect that either. But the stats seem to measure absolute rarity as opposed to relative rarity. And since INFJ is the supposedly the rarest type they made it to the chart with half of the possible enneagram combinations (7,8,3,2):



aconite said:


> *The least common MBTI - Enneagram type combinations:
> 
> ESTJ 4 - 0.000%
> ESFP 5 - 0.000%
> ...


Agh well. I'm more interested to know who that INFP 8 is. Come on out, you!


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

aconite said:


> *The least common MBTI - Enneagram type combinations:
> 
> ESTJ 4 - 0.000%*


lol, Type 4 ESTJs.

_"You're going to conform to my standards of nonconformism, and you're going to *like* it!"


_Seriously though, this is pretty interesting. Nice work with it; must've taken quite awhile


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

> The least common MBTI - Enneagram type combinations


Does anyone find it weird that type 6 isn't listed in any of these?


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

See, supposedly as a four I'm supposed to care about how rare my type is or something but I could care less. Someone could say that 95% of the world is INFP 4w5s and I'd think, huh. Guess they're a different sort of INFP 4w5, because I'm not surrounded by people like me, that's for sure. My 'specialness' or whatever doesn't come from my personality type categorization, it just is. That probably sounds elitist or something when it isn't meant to.

Maybe this has to do with the fact that I have several sixes in my life and they couldn't be more different. I think that's why six is a common type- but they are all very unique people in my opinion.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Does anyone find it weird that type 6 isn't listed in any of these?


Not really. Type 6 doesn't really have a strong correlation with any type (unlike 1, which has a strong correlation with J, or 5, which seems to have a lot of introverted thinkers). That doesn't necessarily mean 6 will be the most common type, just that any one MBTI type probably isn't going to be either over- or under-represented in the 6 population.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Very cool breakdown. I'm surprised that there aren't more INFJ 2s or that ENTJ didn't make it into the top 3 for 3s.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Ellis Bell said:


> Very cool breakdown. I'm surprised that there aren't more INFJ 2s or that ENTJ didn't make it into the top 3 for 3s.


This is because INFJ and ENTJ are the rarest types overall, according to myersbriggs.org data at least.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Grau the Great said:


> _"You're going to conform to my standards of nonconformism, and you're going to *like* it!"_


_

Okay, I laughed at this._


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

aconite said:


> This is because INFJ and ENTJ are the rarest types overall, according to myersbriggs.org data at least.


But INFJ's are overrepresented on this forum at least, and the spread of so few 2 within INFJ out of such a rather large sample is still odd. Perhaps it is as you say, the INFJ 2 mistype as 4. Haha


----------

